# Safest way to make new holes in leather strap



## ojawed (Aug 18, 2013)

I've got a alligator leather strap for my watch and on its smallest setting it is still too big for my wrist.

What is the safest way of getting 1 or 2 more holes into the strap?

I'm based in the UK if anyone can recommend any jewellery shops.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wooden block and awl. Works every time. Though I believe there are miniature leather punches. The standard ones are too big.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You'd need a couple of these things, not sure what they're called in english. Although most are for trouser belts they also exist in smaller sizes that fit a watch strap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290780387723


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1Pcs-Watch-Repairing-Tool-Band-Leather-Strap-Belt-Hole-Punch-Pliers-/351532514327?hash=item51d8f87c17:g:zSkAAOSw4HVWCkvd


----------

